# General English Studies Materials In Medicine



## phuhmtu (Mar 11, 2015)

The book includes 32 syllabus entirely due to my collection and sharing, expecting every supporter.
Because the forum not allowed me post link then I post link under code, you shall paste code into your browser then you will see all links

```
facebook.com/groups/422249437950512/
```


----------

